# Best NATO strap



## tonyboo109

I've got a few watches in my collection now I got from my dad after he passed away, I have a larger wrist and want to try out a NATO strap on them . What is a good brand to start with ? If there is such a thing as a brand for them ... I know I need to get the right width in mm such as 18mm or 20mm but what else should I look for ? I've been looking on Amazon at some of the NATO strap packs that come with 4 , 6 , or 10 but don't know if these are quality enough or just a waste of money. Any feedback and opinions are appreciated. 

Sent from the darkside of the moon


----------



## Caltex88

PhenomeNato Straps - The best nato straps! has the best “seatbelt” style straps. (High gloss, softer, tighter weave and more bendy)

Supreme NATO Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle has great matte straps with a more rugged look and construction if you prefer that style better.


----------



## DCGallenstein

I'm a total sucker for Cincy Strap Co. The only NATO/elastic straps I will wear.


----------



## CLP

If your wrist is bigger make sure you get at least 30cm or you may not have enough at the end to tuck.

I find 1.5mm are too thick for my liking and can overpower smaller cases as well as be stiff depending on material used and not be very easy to tuck. 1.2 are great.

May want to try adjustable single pass instead of NATO as they will help the case sit lower and the tuck is a non-issue.


----------



## muffle

North Straps do a great range - their Elite Nato's have really nice hardware as good as I have seen on a nato strap - solid keepers that feel lovely to touch and 1.2mm seatbelt. They only come polished though but their other ranges are brushed. I also like their Tough Nato that are a thicker material.


----------



## StufflerMike

I am not sure there‘s „the best“ NATO strap. All comes down to personal perception and likes. I‘ve got straps from SMC, Watchbandits, OEM Damasko, OEM Davosa, OEM Subdelta, Makine and I have difficulties to judge what the best one is.

Depending on the watch I use Nato leather straps from Fluco, especially for the more expensive watches in my collection.
“The best“ ? I don‘t know.


----------



## Nokie

Crown and Buckle for another suggestion.


----------



## Aladave

I’m a big fan of Blushark’s NATO straps. Pretty easy to find a discount code and they always run a Deal where if you buy a certain number of straps you get some free. A premium brand of traditional watch straps and Apple watch bands


----------



## Diver Dan

UTE straps, formerly Toxic Natos, make a well finished strap. Maratac have also passed the test of time with me. I used Zulus in preference to Natos for a few years but now prefer a single pass Nato. It’s good to have a few in rotation and just toss the one coming off through the wash. Keeps them soft, clean and fresh. This works best with brushed hardware, of course. Polished hardware Natos may be better off being washed by hand.


----------



## DarkSoul

Another vote for Crown & Buckle. I've used mine for 2 years. It hasn't lost any color I don't think.


----------



## RHS

So many options that’ll be great. Recommend mid range price to start out. Cool to pick one up to support the watch community from the likes of the Wind up Watch Shop


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Crown and buckle by a long shot. You get 19mm and 21mm widths too, discounts , and the quality is very very comparable to Omega Natos. Only thing against them is both hardware keepers are fixed. But it’s definitely shinier than Omega Natos.


----------



## Camguy

CLP said:


> If your wrist is bigger make sure you get at least 30cm or you may not have enough at the end to tuck.
> 
> I find 1.5mm are too thick for my liking and can overpower smaller cases as well as be stiff depending on material used and not be very easy to tuck. 1.2 are great.
> 
> May want to try adjustable single pass instead of NATO as they will help the case sit lower and the tuck is a non-issue.


I totally agree, 29cm is too short for me, but finding 30cm NATOs isn't easy!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Crown & Buckle's Chevron straps are great, I just ordered another one a little while ago. 

Never really fell in love with Nato's as many here have, but I recently picked up one of C&B's chevrons (which technically isn't really a nato) for a vintage inspired Longines & I really liked it.


----------



## sblantipodi

what about premium natos from Nato Strap Store?
Are they soft and "glossy" like premium ones?


----------



## sblantipodi

and what about watchbandit?


----------



## twpotts

I'm not sure what's going on with BluShark, seems like they are not restocking their premium seatbelt line, they were my good to for a while. I'd recommend them if they have in stock what you're looking for. I placed an order just this week with Moose Strap Co., I have a few of theirs and am very happy with them.

EDIT: 4 days after purchase just got a refund for my Moose Strap Co order out of the blue, I'm guessing their website doesn't update when something is out of stock. No message from the seller either, just the paypal service notice of refund.


----------



## Diver Dan

I’ve found Maratac to be a lot less shiny & more functional but still very high quality. Huge variety of widths, materials, buckles etc.


----------



## supawabb

Here is a copy and paste from a PM I sent someone else who asked me regarding natos.

You have blushark. Really nice hardware on most of their models. 
https://www.blusharkstraps.com

Crown and Buckle will have a huge variety. Pay attention to hardware.
https://www.crownandbuckle.com

Never owned one a strap by Haveston, but many have spoken positively about them.
https://www.haveston.com

Another brand with a good rep is phenomnato. Mostly seatbelt straps. They are a tight weave and smooth like a seatbelt.
https://phenomenato.com

Moosestraps.
Moose Strap Co.

Some guys have mentioned Cincy
https://www.cincystrapco.com

Morastraps. I've never heard of them, but I read somewhere a member was very pleased with it. Hardware looks nice.
https://www.morastraps.com

These guys make really nice stuff. Some of the buckles are wussy, and the rubbers are over priced.
20mm Wide Watch Straps


----------



## JorgeT

I am not a handy personbut somehow managed to make this:


























So as of today this is the best NATO I have. No double strap under, no extra buckles or rings, and i like the look of the band not rising to meet the springbar. 

JG

If you see someone that makes natos or zulus 22mm this way please let me know. 

Forgive me I think I meant to reply this on another thread. 

I have ordered NATOs and Zulus from different vendors on ebay and Amazon - and have only been disappointed with one a little thinner than usual. Vendors with high rating - but I will second that Crown and Buckle and Panatime are vendors with good quality straps. I have ordered from both when I needed a special size and color and very happy with them. 

JG



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Rooney

Partial to Maratec, but prefer the Mil strap over a NATO (which isn’t really used that much by NATO forces).


----------



## Rossgallin

check out Ernst Benz. I love their watch but the NATO strap has proven to be the most durable one I’ve ever had


----------



## Melissakis

Miro's Straps is a small one-man shop based in Germany and sends only to Europe. He has the most extensive collection of NATOs I've seen with at least four different straps qualities ranging from great to perfect, depending on the use. He also has dozens of patterns and many different hardware colors.


----------



## Thieu

I've been super happy with Milano Straps natos after trying a few other companies:








Recycled NATO Watch Straps


These recycled NATO bands are eco-friendly, sustainable & made with recycled plastic bottles. Get one in your favorite color. Browse today!




www.milanostraps.com


----------



## bobski

Personal favourite is Phenomenato. 

Excellent quality webbing, good hardware, good options and made in Europe.

The owner used to be a member of this forum and he is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Completely addicted to the comfort from Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato straps.
dP


----------



## Deacon211

I tend almost exclusively towards Maratac.

They aren’t the fanciest or most elegant. But they strike me as the most “military”, like the stuff I used to be issued. Well made, rugged, and comfortable.

Haveston, and I only have one, strikes me similarly, but in WWII. Rugged canvas that fades nicely over time.

Both these straps IMO suit the mil/tool style best. Dressier watches, or watches that are chimeric and are being dressed up might benefit from one of the other options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

